# Anyone have experience with memory foam mattresses from Ebay vendors?



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi gang - It's time for a new mattress and I'm looking for collective feedback from the group here. We've had a box spring mattress for years that's seen better days….we added a 2" memory foam topper to it a couple of years ago that has helped, but it's really not a permanent cure for a worn out mattress. We've slept well on a TempurPedic foam mattress a couple of times at hotels, so we have some idea of what the memory foam mattresses sleep like. Our budget is under $600, and have been looking into several of the 12" to 13" thick brands from Ebay vendors. Do any of you have experience with any of the memory foam mattresses from Ebay? Other?

TIA for any feedback.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

We too, like the TempurPedic but have no experience with other brands, or with purchasing them on the 'net.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have an 8" from walmart I bought this past year along with a 4" topper that's a few years old, also from walmart. Both have held up fine.

Make sure you pay attention to the layer setup; some of the thicker memory foam mattresses have only a few inches of memory foam on top of a high density foam base.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

About a year and a half ago I bought this mattress on Ebay. This was one of the only sellers at that time that claimed *"made in the United States using only USA made materials"*. The gel and "aloe infused" models didn't interest me. At the time I weighed over 250# so I bought the firm one (versus medium or soft). I can't compare it to other foam mattresses but I like it and feel it's one of the reasons my back is in much better shape. It warms up quickly in the cold months but in the summer you might want to run a fan or ac with nice light sheets. When it was new it had an odor that dissipated in a few weeks. The company shipped quickly and still has a 100% positive feedback rating with 1900+ score. I still think it was a good value. -Jack


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought a set at Costco about a year ago. Sealey. They are good.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. IrreverentJack - I think that's one of the mattresses that I'm giving serious consideration to…..my wife weighs less than 120#, so I was leaning toward the medium…though I'm around 230# these days.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought this: http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Comfort-Dreams-Select-A-Firmness-11-inch-Queen-size-Memory-Foam-Mattress/3158654/product.html?searchidx=0 3 1/2 years ago and its held up really well. They ran firm at the time, so I got a soft and it has been amazing! Best sleep I've had in my life and I'm about 275lbs. (6'8").


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a Boyd mattress from the Mattress Store. It is their softer one with a pillow top. In my opinion it is a little too soft, but like you my wife is 120 soaking wet and she loves it. I think it has gotten a little softer with age. I am happy with it though. I deal with the softness. As Irreverentjack says though, they can get pretty warm and hold the heat. My wife is always cold and uses about 5 blankets in the winter. I think the heat from her side keeps my side warm and I go most of the winter with only a light blanket.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I, too, have purchased from www.Overstock.com and am very happy with them!

I got an 8" top section… works great!

I don't remember if I got it through ebay or not… Seems like I went direct to Company! 
Super good Customer Service!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I';m getting more and more comfortable with this decision thanks to more and more positive comments about a variety of brands from a variety of retailers. I asked for a recommendation from one of the Ebay suppliers….pending a prompt response, I may order later tonight. Thanks for all the input.

Dan, it shouldn't be hard to spot you if we ever cross paths around town!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought I'd follow up with this thread. We paid $481 delivered for a 13" 3-layer gel memory foam mattress that's manufactured in the USA by a family run business. It was delivered on November 4th, and have been sleeping on it ever since. Simply put, I love the mattress….I'm comfortable on it just about anyway I happen to flop, and often sleep in whatever position I lad for extended periods….it's usually an arm falling asleep that prompts me to move. This particular seller retains their 100% rating after 1930 sales….we're very happy with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Cool, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a COOL mattress… really thick!

Glad you like it… It will last a long time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Scott I always send your reviewa of saw and saw blades ,so now I have to include mattresses ? LOL
Is this manufacturer just in your area? thanks for the info.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Ha, ha….yep, get a free mattress review with the purchase of every saw blade review! The mattress wasn't made locally for me….it was shipped from Georgia.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Scott it doesn't look like I completed my thought in my earlier post,what I was trying to say is that I recommend your blogs and reviews to my students. 
Could you include a link of were you got your mattress? Thanks for all your reviews.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

For those interested, *here's the link*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot Scott


----------



## davidstark (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, i had purchased memory foam mattresses from Ebay vendors few days before, as you know Ebay is one of best store to buy anything at affordable price. So, i always buy from there, after a long researched and according to the need i purchased by a seller though the product i received from the vendor within time period also the memory foam mattresses are fabulous as i expected. Well the deal was superb i am still using this mattresses and also complement given to the vendor for the best seller. If you are looking to buy from EBay vendor so what are you waiting for?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting that this thread popped back up. I loved it at first, but after several months, I ended up hating this mattress. It simply doesn't offer enough support for my 235# frame. I suspect the issue is that the base support layer isn't dense enough. It's well after the return period, not to mention that trying to get a foam mattress compressed into a small shipable package would have been quite a feat! It's been relegated to guest bed duty, and we bought a new Serta I-Series hybrid about two months ago that's working out nicely.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Scott - I really appreciate the update… I kept the links & figured it was a good way to go, now with your latest input, it may have saved me some grief.
Thanks!


----------



## davidstark (Nov 14, 2014)

> I have a Boyd mattress from the Mattress Store. It is their softer one with a pillow top. In my opinion it is a little too soft, but like you my wife is 120 soaking wet and she loves it. I think it has gotten a little softer with age. I am happy with it though. I deal with the softness. As Irreverentjack says though, they can get pretty warm and hold the heat. My wife is always cold and uses about 5 blankets in the winter. I think the heat from her side keeps my side warm and I go most of the winter with only a light blanket.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


While buying a mattress online is a best way to visit, you just want to make sure that you try it in person out first already. Consider exploring a few brands and finding them out in the mattress shop nearby. As soon as you find one that you like, don't purchase in person just yet. In its place, compare the prices online from the crowd. As a result you will find that the online prices are going to be plenty cheaper than your local shop. There are many mattresses are going to have a brand name fixed to it. Don't just stay on the brand name, though. As an alternative, you're going to want to concentrate on what matters the most i.e. comfort, relaxation and budget.


----------



## KennethFr (Dec 25, 2014)

Sleep Innovations 10-Inch Sure Temp Memory Foam Mattress with 20-years Warranty, with 2-Bonus Memory Foam Pillows, Queen Size is best one ever known to me along with multiple things .. It has luxurious poly cotton blend mattress..


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi there, I have a bad back like most. I have had a Tempurpedic for 10 yrs by recommendation from my Doc. I have one of the firm ones and I have to say, it was the best investment of the money we spent in a while.

I have had some Co-workers get the other brands and after a cpl yrs replace them with the real thing. I completely understand the budget thing, I would consider waiting if you can for the real one. I think we have all done this with tools and suck and then replaced them with the ones we should of got.

Good luck hope this helps some.


----------



## ljm123 (Jun 2, 2017)

I purchased a mattress from sleepwithmemoryfoam2night on ebay and was very dissatisfied, both with ebay the seller and the quality of the mattress. Since ebay has removed my negative review I will post pics and you decide if this is a good buy Including the labels on the mattress ! The mattress has been opened and resting on a flat platform since april 28 so plenty of time to level and this is current condition of mattress. No one has slept on it or used it.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

considering we spend 30-40% of our lives in bed, getting a quality mattress should be pretty high priority. we bought our parents a Dux bed and they absolutely love it.


----------



## Longo (Jul 10, 2018)

> Thought I d follow up with this thread. We paid $481 delivered for a 13" 3-layer gel memory foam mattress that s manufactured in the USA by a family run business. It was delivered on November 4th, and have been sleeping on it ever since. Simply put, I love the best mattresses for back pain for example m comfortable on it just about anyway I happen to flop, and often sleep in whatever position I lad for extended periods….it s usually an arm falling asleep that prompts me to move. This particular seller retains their 100% rating after 1930 sales….we re very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was like this with me, everything was decided with the change of the old mattress!


----------



## Longo (Jul 10, 2018)

> Thought I d follow up with this thread. We paid $481 delivered for a 13" 3-layer gel memory foam mattress that s manufactured in the USA by a family run business. It was delivered on November 4th, and have been sleeping on it ever since. Simply put, I love the best mattresses for scoliosis for example I m comfortable on it just about anyway I happen to flop, and often sleep in whatever position I lad for extended periods….it s usually an arm falling asleep that prompts me to move. This particular seller retains their 100% rating after 1930 sales….we re very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add one more thing yet, that this type of mattresses are very suitable for people who have scoliosis.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

From what I've heard, they have no rigidity so if you get near the edge it will squish and you'll roll off into the floor. You need a bed with high sides to support the mattress.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I tried a Memory Foam topper one time. . . 
it is not the price, manufacturer or the source of supply with my issue.
to me, the Memory Foam holds in body heat like an oven glove and I just could not
adapt to it. anyone else have this "heat holding" issue ??
it will probably be fine in the winter at low temps, but, in Florida, it is Summer all year.
as an endorsement: I am on my 2nd "The Original Mattress Factory" set and it is awesome.

.


----------



## thesleepadviser (Sep 7, 2019)

I bought a memory foam mattress from this website. The quality and material of this mattress is very safe and hypoallergenic.


----------

